# hpcmpmgr.exe



## Baxmus (May 10, 2004)

Every time we log off or shut down we get the NOT RESPONDING message for hpcmpmgr.exe, how do we fix this?


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Hello Baxmas. You obviously have a hp printer scanner--product. Hp has some bugs in their programs, and this is one of them. I suggest you go to the Hp site and download the "critical update" IF applicable to your product. If you don't need it , it will tell you so when you download. This is esp important if you have a hp system, at least thats what I hear--some serious bug.
Now what to do?? you can simply go to START>>>RUN>>>msconfig>>> and uncheck hpcmpmgr.exe {apply --ok}. It should be there and wont affect the running of your hp software. In fact , you can uncheck the other hp items, and the programs are supposed to work just fine. If you get a "selective start-up message" just check the box ---don't show me this again. There may be a better way--but I think this will work.
Should stop your "not responding message". Try it---nothing to lose!. Hope this has been some help.


----------



## FinestRanger (Oct 13, 2003)

Please go to this site and download HiJackThis:

***NOTE***Do not FIX anything without a log analyzer's guidance. MOST of what's listed is necessary for your computer to operate normally.

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

Under "Official Downloads" HiJackThis. It's the 2nd one down.

Download and unzip to a permanent folder of your own creation.

Open HiJackThis. Click "Scan". Then,in the lower left corner, click "Save Log".

Save it to your permanent HiJackThis folder (or floppy disk if necessary).

The log will open in Notepad. Click "Edit" then "Select All".

Cut and paste the log back to this thread.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Good idea, a HJT log could show the problem, or other problems present--sorry-- I should have suggested it. There are so many problems, and I have so little experience!. Trying to help though. Here is link that may prove helpful. I have dealt with this on another machine , but forgot the details. Hope this helps. >>>> http://forums.us.dell.com/supportforums/board/message?board.id=si_sysperf&message.id=4162


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/siteHome?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en >>>baxmas, this is the problem of which I spoke, If I remember correctly, we only unchecked the items. However, there could be a serious problem , if you don't download the "critical fix" on this page. It all depends on which hardware you are running. I would suggest you read this. Good luck!


----------

